# Holster for SR9C?



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Would anyone like to mention a holster you like to use with your SR9C? I have a nice Galco In The Pants type for the MP FS. They don't make one for the SR9C.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

we have a holster from Home of the Original Remora No Clip Holster that fits it well. It's not as nice looking as the galco but it gets the job done


----------



## rlamppa1 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a De Santis Sof Tuck. I do not carry my gun all the time, but when I do, this holster does a pretty good job.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I love the Remora with mine.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I found a good one: Galco WB472. I got this for my MP40FS but it fits my new SR40C (same external dimensions as the SR9C).

Unfortunately, I must tell you that the folks at Galco told me this application of their holster is unauthorized. They do suggest two holsters for the SR9C, the Wraith Belt Holster and the Yaqui Slide Belt Holster. They do not recommend any holster for the SR40C.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a comp-tac Minotaur for my 1911 and decided to buy the kydex for Holly's SR9c to see how I liked carrying it and to see if she would like it.

I thought is was a very comfortable way to carry, Holly didn't.


----------

